# Keeping lower leaves?



## jayheuk (Dec 23, 2010)

I didn't know where to put this in forum. So sorry if it is wrong.

So All the stem plants in my tank have old dying leaves on the towards the bottom of the stem, but then halfway up they are new and alive. So how do I get the plant to keep its lower leaves? thanks


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

We will need to know more about your tank in order to help you.
Tank size
Light type and watts
CO2 injection method and amount
Fert regimin 
Substrate type
And any other information you might find useful, like if your cat sleeps in your aquarium you should probably tell us that too.


----------



## aquabillpers (Apr 13, 2006)

The lower leaves are probably not getting enough light because they are shielded by the higher leaves.

If you want "bushy" lower plants you need to cut off the tops and replant them.

You might also place them in a place that gets a lot of light, but even then you will have to prune the tops.

Good luck!

Bill


----------



## jayheuk (Dec 23, 2010)

lanceduffy said:


> We will need to know more about your tank in order to help you.
> Tank size
> Light type and watts
> CO2 injection method and amount
> ...


75 gallon
flouresent, not sure on wattage, thought decently high and the right spectrum
DIY co2
root tabs
mineralized soil with river sand on top
well my cats do sleep on top of the canopy of the fish tank


----------



## lanceduffy (Jul 15, 2010)

aquabillpers is generally right.
From the data you supplied I have the following comments:
- If you are not sure of the wattage of your lights, I don't trust your assessment that they are decently high and of the right spectrum. You might be right, I mean this in the best possible way and only say this so that we can REALLY help you. Figure out the type of light, CF, T5, T8, T12 and the wattage and repost if you want the best help.
- Enough DIY CO2 for 75g is going to be a tall order to fill. 
- I almost forgot, what kinds of plants are we talking? What are their names and where'd you get them? How long have you been trying to grow them?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Light is the simple answer but I believe that keeping the lower leaves looking good is more about overall plant health. Which includes nutrients and good flow everywhere in the tank.

I've seen plants produce intense green leaves in areas of the tank where there was no light at all (Java Fern, very thick, the leaves on the back and close to the bottom were as green as the leaves close to the light). It maybe easier with ferns but as you can hear in a video that ADG made about a trip to ADA they were suprised to see that in Amano's big tank the stem plants on the back had good leaves all the way to the bottom. 

So to me the issue of keeping the lower leaves looking good is an issue of overall health. If you master the factors you would have mastered the skill of running a planted tank in the best possible way.

--Nikolay


----------

